# WTB 13-14ft Raft (Aire Tributary/NRS Otter or similar)



## yusefk (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi team! Looking for a raft to get me into the fly fishing raft game. A fishing frame would be a welcome addition but is not a requirement. Located in Vancouver BC so shipping will be required for anything in the states due to this bloody pandemic.

Thanks in advance!


----------

